

90% of programmers dont know that this==super is true - llazzaro
http://www.isnull.com.ar/2011/05/90-of-programmers-dont-know-that.html
In programming lenguages the use of super is commonly mistaken. Usually super seems to call the method of the super class of the class where the method is implemented.
Factoid :  super  mean start the search in the superclass of the receiver.
This post explains the thruth!
======
veyron
where did the 90% statistic come from?

